# SCB (Simmons Custom Boats) - Recon 24'



## mike aboud (May 29, 2013)

This is a 2014 original SCB recon with a 2013 Yamaha 250 Sho with only 230 hours. The boat, motor, and trailer are all in excellent condition. Motor has had proper maintenance and runs great!

2013 Yamaha 250 Sho
2 Yeti iceboxes front and back
Rigid LED lightbar
Oxygen livewell
Custom console cover
Custom complete boat cover
Custom wade ladder
Single power pole
Asking price $70,000


361-946-1922
Leave message


----------

